# Hey Nick



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Are you jumping ship on your old bassin ways? Just read your Muskie story. Say it aint so man!

All kidding aside, your writing is really the crown jewel among all the columns on this site. Your recent stories have been nothing short of great. Gotta respect a guy who can even break out a little enjoyable poetry! Always a pleasure to read as well as being informative. Keep up the good work! Tell your folks... thanks for the check! :wink: :beer:


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

he speaks the truth, i fish that lake for muskies and i cant even fish walleyes anymore because its all i care about... muskies...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks. I appreciate the comments and the support. I am converting my weekly columns into podcasts now too, so you can listen to my take and view more photos at www.nicksimonson.podcastpeople.com.

They will also be available on iTunes in about a week or so.

The muskie fishing has been an absolute rush. But just so you're not nervous, we went after bass this weekend on some smaller lakes and landed a few nice ones up in Northern MN.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'll pick up the slack on the river Nick while your gone! :beer: Coming over Labor Day weekend hopefully...Will you be around???


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Rick -

As usual, nope.  Annual Labor Day weekend Karaoke Bash at my mother-in-law's up in Eveleth. So indeed, pick up the slack for me! Good luck!


----------

